# using fluorocarbon for king?



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

do you use fluoro leaders for kings? if so what test is it?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

No. Only If you don't want to land it. I always use steel braided leaders. They will tail whip a FC leader all day long. JMO. O*D*W


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Steel is the way to go. It can be done with floro but you have to get lucky with all those teeth. I like single strand because I can just snell the hook and haywire twist the trebble stinger, no need for crimps.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

No. A steel leader is the way to go! I go with 31lb single strand early when the small kings come in and bump up to 60lb when the big boys show up. Some people prefer 7strand over single strand but I just stuck to what has been working for me. 

Goodluck!


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

40lb or 60lb uncoated seven strand


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

You can make your own as after you've seen a stinger rig it's rather easy. Just go to any tackle shop and they will most likely have some pre-made for about $3. I've noticed using a pink and white duster king rig worked really well last summer.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*titanium leader*

Ive been using titanium last 3 years(when I can afford it) and it holds up pretty good,less kinking and can tie it to hooks,swivels,etc.so its pretty easy to rig usually can catch multiple fish before having to change out or replace stinger etc. Dont get me wrong I still use single and multistrand stuff and even the dave workman and bass pro prerigged stuff but your gonna need to change them after each king,remora,etc.as they'll get a kink in them pretty easily and dont want to chance losing that big smoker and I hate to be wasting time changing rigs when the bite is on cause it can shut off in a hurry.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

dang guys thanks for the quick replys. i always use steel leaders but was just wondering.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Fishing from a pier its 27lb seven strand noncoated tied with a simple figure 8 knot. I can pull out the leader cut a foot or so section tie a swivel treble and be in the water before someone can tie a single haywire twist. I have neve had one come undone or have the leader break.


----------



## j.moulder (Feb 17, 2011)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Fishing from a pier its 27lb seven strand noncoated tied with a simple figure 8 knot. I can pull out the leader cut a foot or so section tie a swivel treble and be in the water before someone can tie a single haywire twist. I have neve had one come undone or have the leader break.


+1 on the figure 8 knot. Works well on swivel and hook end on all sizes of sevenstrand that I have used. 15-130#


----------



## Fish River Fool (May 20, 2009)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Fishing from a pier its 27lb seven strand noncoated tied with a simple figure 8 knot. I can pull out the leader cut a foot or so section tie a swivel treble and be in the water before someone can tie a single haywire twist. I have neve had one come undone or have the leader break.


a few years back a Florida fishing magazine did an article on rigging for kings using 27 lb 7 strand wire and the figure 8 knot, it works great and i highly recommend it!


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

If you're using live bait, definitely use a wire leader. I've caught kings up to 30 pounds using 80# flurorcarbon with casting jigs, however. The jigs are about 5-6" long and give the king's teeth something to chew on. I reel fast and the fish usually just hit the back of the lure. 

I normally use wire leaders for kings unless the water is crystal clear, but often use fluoro for spanish, and that's when the kings sometimes show up.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

rfh21 said:


> Steel is the way to go. It can be done with floro but you have to get lucky with all those teeth. I like single strand because I can just snell the hook and haywire twist the trebble stinger, no need for crimps.


Yep - That's the way that I do it, too. Quick, easy and efficient.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

davy knot works good too. Its a easy fly fishing knot similar to the figure 8


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> No. Only If you don't want to land it. I always use steel braided leaders. They will tail whip a FC leader all day long. JMO. O*D*W



Are you sure it's the tail? I'd bet a dollar on those teeth.

:wallbash::no:


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

JoeZ said:


> Are you sure it's the tail? I'd bet a dollar on those teeth.
> 
> :wallbash::no:


 

Well, teeth as well, but I would take you up on that dollar, especiall since I usually use a 2 foot leader, and when its snapped about an inch from where the leader is tied off, yes Im sure its the tail. They are a strong fish. So, I use steel now. Never had a problem.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Flor o Basement*

You go with Floro for Kings, you are gonna be feeling low as the basement at the end of the day. Even if you get a clean bite on the hook only, any change in direction that the fish takes could bring the leader around and across the other teeth. If you have ever made the mistake of hitting a knuckle on a King's tooth when you are trying to get the hook out, you know how sharp they are. For pier fishing, use a 60 lb. +/- seven strand leader. Use a lighter seven strand at your own peril. A big smoker who is on the line for a while can start wearing seven strand, one strand at a time, same way they cut a mono leader. On the subject of knots for seven strand, I don't know what a figure eight knot looks like but some of the old timers made it clear to me that a simple half-hitch, pulled up tight, was as good as any knot you could dream up and takes no time to tie. (Half of a square knot). Try it, I've never had one fail. Single strand wire is preferred for trolling. A troll strike doesn't give the fish and opportunity to feel the resistance of the leader. You can use heavier wire because the fish is just not going to have a chance to feel something wrong and the leaders won't get kinked up with repeated use. When you 'free spool' on a pier or even from a dead boat, the bait has to feel natural, the leader needs to flex more. Thus the seven strand. I've used both from piers and always come back to seven strand except for trolling. Floro never for Kings.


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree that figure eights are the way to go, just leave a long tag end if you want to use a stringer. I've caught 7-8 ft bull sharks that ate my king bait on 60 lb seven strand and never had the Figure 8 fail If you have to re-rig for some reason you can make them up real fast too


----------

